
Show HN: Ravr brings Ramda-style parameter placeholders to vavr/java - RedNifre
https://github.com/RedNifre/ravr
======
RedNifre
I couldn't find something like Ramda.js for Java so I wrote my own.

It's far from complete but it already contains useful features like parameter
placeholders, curried functions and composition via compose and pipe.

Lenses are a bit inconvenient right now since they require a Copyable
interface.

The original slogan was "Bring Java developers to tears" but I decided to
remove it from the README.md.

I'd love to get feedback on this :)

